

UserVoice launches TouchPoint Toolkit to move service away from the help desk - rrwhite
http://pandodaily.com/2013/03/21/uservoice-launches-touchpoint-toolkit-to-move-service-away-from-the-help-desk/

======
timrosenblatt
I dig this. Breaking down support and community interaction into even smaller
steps will get more users to take the first step of participating. I heard
that early usage shows a _big_ bump actually happening.

------
thomasknoll
I cannnnnnnnot wait to utilize these new features.

